# R-15 swap for TiVo DVR



## Steve609 (Nov 6, 2002)

We are long time (since 93) DirecTV customers and avid TiVo lovers!

We currently have 3 - 10-250's an a standard DirecTV TiVo hooked up. The Hughes DirecTV TiVo broke and we are on the DirecTV service agreement. So they sent out a R-15 to replace the unit... and we tried it for over a week!  

We just called and asked them to please have the R-15 picked up, and we are not interested in using that type of equipment. We do not like it one bit! :down: 

I also informed them (in a nice way) that DirecTV is about to back their customers up against a wall with the "change over" to their equipment. 

When Comcast comes out with TiVo software on their DVR's I personally believe DirecTV will get a rude awaking!  They are forcing us to make a tough decision and they will not like the result

Just My Thoughts,

Steve609


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 11, 2002)

The availability of TiVo-based receivers was _*the*_ reason why my family defected from Comcast to DirecTV. If Comcast begins offering what DirecTV won't (full-featured HD TiVo service), we'll switch back in a heartbeat.


----------



## Steve609 (Nov 6, 2002)

> The availability of TiVo-based receivers was the reason why my family defected from Comcast to DirecTV. If Comcast begins offering what DirecTV won't (full-featured HD TiVo service), we'll switch back in a heartbeat.


Amen!

What is the charge if you leave DirecTV before your "contract" is up?

Steve609


----------



## Steve609 (Nov 6, 2002)

Last year (for a week) we used the Comcast DVR without TiVo. We gave it back, and told them when you get TiVo we will be back.

Steve609


----------



## Dodge boy (Apr 7, 2006)

Steve609 said:


> Amen!
> 
> What is the charge if you leave DirecTV before your "contract" is up?
> 
> Steve609


$15.00/month for the extent of the contract.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Dodge boy said:


> $15.00/month for the extent of the contract.


Actually, I think it's $12.50/Mo or $300, but you don't necessarily have to pay it. You can return your equipment instead. Let's face it, if you're so adamant that you're going to give up D* without even giving the new box a chance, you won't need it anyway.

However, if that happens, there are several people on this board who would happily pay your contract buyout in exchange for an HR10-250, me included, so if you decide to quit, PM me!


----------



## profbobo (Sep 19, 2001)

Guindalf said:


> ... without even giving the new box a chance...


I'd say 1 week is enough of a try-out.  My wife and I had R15s for about 2 months before giving up and buying a couple R10s off eBay.

I'm curious, does anyone know when DirecTV released the R15 to market? Was it last summer or fall? If so, talk about jumping the gun.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Steve,

I'll trade you an upgraded DSR6000 for it. I was going to closet the Dtivo anyway and I wouldn't mind fooling around with the NDS Box while it is apparently in an experimental/transition state.

I dunno the extent of the upgraded hours, but it's something over 100. You pay shipping on both units and it's a deal.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Rowsdower said:


> The availability of TiVo-based receivers was _*the*_ reason why my family defected from Comcast to DirecTV.


I choose a service provider based on what channels they offer, what sports packages, pricing, etc.... What brand of receiver they offer has nothing to do with my decision as you can add a stand alone TiVo to any of them.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

profbobo said:


> does anyone know when DirecTV released the R15 to market?


It was in November from what I recall. The newest update just being released offers a 30 second advance, fixes the XM bugs and screen saver and a few other bug fixes like CallerID fix. The update before that fixed some SL/SP's recordings. It still records dups but no longer misses recording shows.

Its a lot better now than back then and many of the complaints (not recording things, no 30 second advance, etc...) have already been :up: fixed. Its still not perfect but getting there.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Rkkeller said:


> It was in November from what I recall. The newest update just being released offers a 30 second advance, fixes the XM bugs and screen saver and a few other bug fixes like CallerID fix. The update before that fixed some SL/SP's recordings. It still records dups but no longer misses recording shows.
> 
> Its a lot better now than back then and many of the complaints (not recording things, no 30 second advance, etc...) have already been :up: fixed. Its still not perfect but getting there.


Did they add dual buffers? Another forum member who FAQ's the machine in November though that dual buffers would be done by February.

It is funny that they added 30-second skip.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

tbeckner said:


> Did they add dual buffers?


Nope, and very likely never will.



tbeckner said:


> It is funny that they added 30-second skip.


They didn't. They added 30-second _slip_.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

tbeckner said:


> Did they add dual buffers? Another forum member who FAQ's the machine in November though that dual buffers would be done by February.
> 
> It is funny that they added 30-second skip.


At the time, i did the "faq" (you can use my name)
That was the current information at the time. (and actually that was before I "connected" with my DirecTV contact.)

The "February" time frame came from DTV Dealer... (IIRC)

Anyway, as for Dual Buffers...
They are still on the list of features to be considered.

Why is it "funny" that they added the 30s SLIP...
Since the day the box was released, uses where clamoring that they wanted that functionality.


----------



## Steve609 (Nov 6, 2002)

Thank you for the offers, but I will be staying with the 10-250 TiVo and DirectTV until they no longer work (or work together).

I want to stay with DirecTV, but I want to stay with TiVo even more.

At this time DirecTV is not making many of us make the "big decision", that will change (for sure) in time... like when and if they only offer HD in MPEG-4 etc.

Steve609


----------



## Steve609 (Nov 6, 2002)

I have some questions!

Why can't TiVo software DVR's receive MPEG-4?

Is that something that can be changed (upgraded) with a software or hardware upgrade?


Steve609


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Steve609 said:


> I have some questions!
> 
> Why can't TiVo software DVR's receive MPEG-4?
> 
> ...


It isn't the software, it is the hardware.
When the TiVo units you see today, where designed (nearly 5 years ago)
MPEG-4 wasn't part of the specifications for the box.

Thus the the Tuner's in the unit, can't tune in the two new stats (where the MPEG-4 is comming from)
and the hardware decoder doesn't have the codecs to do MPEG-4 decode.

The later (the codec) could "possible" be over come with a software update, the tuner piece is the real kicker. Not much they could do to get past that.

And if they did do a software decoding of MPEG-4...... if you thought the unit was slow now... it would come to a near crawl if they did MPEG-4 decoding on a software level.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

No, there is no way the CPU of any TiVo can handle software MPEG decoding. This is why they have hardware MPEG decoders. Maybe they could use spare cycles to decode and re-encode to MPEG2, so you could watch your recording next week


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 11, 2002)

Rkkeller said:


> I choose a service provider based on what channels they offer, what sports packages, pricing, etc.... What brand of receiver they offer has nothing to do with my decision as you can add a stand alone TiVo to any of them.


I suspect that your television viewing habits differ from my familys. We have television sets in four rooms, and we often simultaneously view/record two programs in a given room.

*8 single-tuner standalone TiVo units and 8 single-tuner DirecTV/cable receivers or 4 dual-tuner Dish Network receivers*​
 Monthly DVR/receiver fees: $102.53 (DirecTV) or $89.90 (Comcast) or $82.60 (Dish Network)
 Recording quality: Inferior to satellite/cable signal, regardless of level
 Video compression: Consumer-grade
 Receiver/recorder integration: No
 Dual-tuner setup for enhanced viewing/recording: No
 High-definition recording (including OTA): Not yet available
 Home Media features: Available via all Series2 models
 TiVoToGo: Available via all Series2 models

*4 dual-tuner DirecTV TiVo units*​
 Monthly DVR/receiver fees: $20.96
 Recording quality: Identical to DirecTV signal
 Video compression: Professional
 Receiver/recorder integration: Yes
 Dual-tuner setup for enhanced viewing/recording: Yes
 High-definition recording (including OTA): Available now
 Home Media features: Available by hacking most second-generation models
 TiVoToGo: Comparable functionality available by hacking most second-generation models
Do you notice any differences?


----------



## Steve609 (Nov 6, 2002)

Thank You!


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

tbeckner said:


> Did they add dual buffers?


Not yet, but the longer buffer on the R-15 and its auto save feature (auto records the entire 90 min buffer if paused for a certain period) are a nice trade off if you dont
watch a lot of live TV.

The R-15 still needs some tweaking/fixes but its way better now than it was even a few months back.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Rowsdower said:


> Do you notice any differences?


Yes and a BIG one. 4 DirecTV Plus R-15 DVR's would cost no different than 4 DirecTiVos. I think you left this one out.


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 11, 2002)

Rkkeller said:


> 4 DirecTV Plus R-15 DVR's would cost no different than 4 DirecTiVos. I think you left this one out.


How is that relevant?


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

I was over at a relatives for Easter Sunday and he had the R-15. I asked him what they thought of it, and he said they haven't really figured it all out. 

I spent just a few minutes with it and right off the bat I hated the remote, the layout is awful. This thing is no where near as user friendly as the peanut. Going through the menus was tedious. I was able to figure it out, but what a pain in the a__. I could only imagine my mother-in-law trying to figure out how to play a recorded show. I did like the window in the corner of the guide and the speed in which it moved through menus. But, on a whole, I was very disappointed in it. :down: :down:


----------



## Steve609 (Nov 6, 2002)

> I could only imagine my mother-in-law trying to figure out how to play a recorded show.


How true... I figured it out, but it is truly confusing. My wife gave up after about 5 days of pushing buttons on "the worst"  remote we have ever seen. To do some of the functions she had to lay the remote down to push the buttons, because her fingers would not reach them.

I believe that was the final straw for us... with the remote being pathetic we said "Uncle" we could not take it anymore and have sent back the R-15!

Steve609


----------



## Dodge boy (Apr 7, 2006)

Guindalf said:


> Actually, I think it's $12.50/Mo or $300, but you don't necessarily have to pay it. You can return your equipment instead. Let's face it, if you're so adamant that you're going to give up D* without even giving the new box a chance, you won't need it anyway.
> 
> However, if that happens, there are several people on this board who would happily pay your contract buyout in exchange for an HR10-250, me included, so if you decide to quit, PM me!


I did just threaten to cancel (still under contract) the amount of $12.50 or $300 is correct..... If your equipment is leased returning it does no good though.... I was going to cancel because I had an Equipment failure and they tried to put my owned equip. as leased and they told me I had to return it anyway  That is their lease plan, they get the equip. back and you still owe for early cancellation..... Makes you wonder if they pissed alot of people off and they just returned the equipment and got out of contracts.


----------



## Dodge boy (Apr 7, 2006)

Steve609 said:


> I believe that was the final straw for us... with the remote being pathetic we said "Uncle" we could not take it anymore and have sent back the R-15!
> 
> Steve609


Isn't that the "standard" remote for all their new receivers now? I retired my 2 Tivo's (R10 & HDVR2) after I got my R15...... but that is for the other forum..... I chek in here to see if anything interesting is going to happen to make me re-activate my TiVos........


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Rkkeller said:


> I choose a service provider based on what channels they offer, what sports packages, pricing, etc.... What brand of receiver they offer has nothing to do with my decision as you can add a stand alone TiVo to any of them.


I never used a stand alone box so had no idea. You can actually use that with both directv and dish? Does it change the channels for you? pretty wild



mhn2 said:


> . This thing is no where near as user friendly as the peanut. :


since you raved about the peanut, i gotta ask. Do you use Tivo plus the number keys for shortcuts? Of course i'm biased because of my sony remote which has the numbers up top near the tivo button, but the one thing i hated about the peanut was that the numbers were on the bottom and you'd have to go waaaay up to do a Tivo hit..then waaaaay down to hit 1,2,4 or whatever. I dont see how you could do that comfortably and quickly with one hand. We use those shortcuts numerous times and extensively everyday and I got a universal right after i got hdtivo (sony vl900 of course).

there were a whole host of other out of place buttons but i'm guessing anyone would say you get used to it. I can accept that. But the one thing no one can change is the Tivo 2 etc stretch and my fingers couldn't do that much exercise in one day.


----------



## Steve609 (Nov 6, 2002)

*I just sent this letter to DirecTV, maybe they should hear from more of us!* 

Hi,

We are long term customers and really enjoy DirecTV and especially the TiVo DVR.

We tried the R-15 DirecTV Plus DVR unit and it pales in comparison to the TiVo units.

Why try to wean loyal customers off a product they like and force them into a product that is clearly inferior?

Please, Please, Please do not force us loyal DirecTV customers to make a choice between DirecTV without TiVo and cable with TiVo!

If you incorporate TiVo into your future business plan it will be a win-win situation for DirecTV, TiVo and ultimately the customers.

Just My Thoughts,


----------



## Chandler Mike (Mar 29, 2002)

Okay, i just got one of these when i replaced my old DirecTivo that has been dead for awhile.

What are the big problems with it? I see someone said "I'd hate to see my mother in law try to play a show"...well, you hit list, and choose a show and hit play...what is hard there?

I can see the no dual-buffers as being a pain in the butt...

I have an HD DirecTivo as well, and now from reading this thread, I'm frightened about switching out down the road.

Mike


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 11, 2002)

Following the official announcement of the forthcoming dual-tuner standalone TiVo boxes, it's only fair that I update my comparison accordingly:

*4 dual-tuner standalone TiVo units and 8 single-tuner DirecTV/cable receivers or 4 dual-tuner Dish Network receivers*​
 Monthly DVR/receiver fees: $68.73 (DirecTV) or $56.10 (Comcast) or $48.80 (Dish Network)
 Recording quality: Inferior to satellite/cable signal, regardless of level
 Video compression: Consumer-grade
 Receiver/recorder integration: No
 Dual-tuner setup for enhanced viewing/recording: Yes
 High-definition recording (including OTA): Not yet available
 Home Media features: Yes
 TiVoToGo: Yes

*4 dual-tuner DirecTV TiVo units*​
 Monthly DVR/receiver fees: $20.96
 Recording quality: Identical to DirecTV signal
 Video compression: Professional
 Receiver/recorder integration: Yes
 Dual-tuner setup for enhanced viewing/recording: Yes
 High-definition recording (including OTA): Available now
 Home Media features: Available by hacking most second-generation models
 TiVoToGo: Comparable functionality available by hacking most second-generation models
Of course, the above has no relevance to the decision-making of the past several years.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Chandler Mike said:


> Okay, i just got one of these when i replaced my old DirecTivo that has been dead for awhile.
> 
> What are the big problems with it? I see someone said "I'd hate to see my mother in law try to play a show"...well, you hit list, and choose a show and hit play...what is hard there?
> 
> ...


Mike,

Head over to www.dbstalk.com there is a dedicated R15 forum.
Where you can read up in depth the pro's/con's & plus/minus of the R15


----------

